# My Bulbo. Elizabeth Ann "Buckleberry"



## pappipaph (Nov 13, 2009)

in bud and doing splendidly off turtle pond water and fresh california air. outdoors


this is why i love southern california. hot humid in my area anyways and never too cold for even my paphs!!!! a beautiful cymbidium in full sun!!! life is good:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## etex (Dec 13, 2009)

Quite lovely!


----------

